

Stephen Wolfram's Introduction to the Wolfram Language [video]  - danhodgins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9HqHVPeik#t=295

======
nkuttler
This looks quite impressive, but I can't lose the feeling that "everything
built into the language" simply means that everything got dumped into the same
namespace. Anyway, now I'm curious enough to see what I can download to play
with the language.

------
danhodgins
I'm curious about his 'knowledge-based programming' concept.

Will be interesting to see where this new language goes.

Right now it's not yet public, so you'll need to opt in to receive updates if
you want to know when it's released.

